

How to make decisions, stick with them, and be productive - dennybritz
http://blog.dennybritz.com/2015/08/28/how-to-make-decisions-stick-with-them-and-be-productive/

======
zinssmeister
great read. Pomodoro really works quite well if one can stick to using it
regularly.

